# Espresso drinkers - how long does it take you to consume your can/bag of beans?



## Eddzz!! (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey all. I recently joined the espresso world with my Delonghi Icona machine. After a shakey start, I've finally got the hang of things and can poor a decent espresso! I always drink doubles, whether I'm making a cappuccino or just pouring a straight espresso. I've had a 250g can of illy for just over a week now and I'm nearing the bottom! Now at £6 a can, it isn't cheap so this is stacking up to be quite an expensive hobby (or luxury







). This week I was in my local Costa coffee shop and found that they sell 250g cans of coffee for half the price of illy's. I've yet to open them yet, however, so I will report back on how they taste (though I have always liked the coffee they serve at Costa!).

My question to you is this: how long does it take for you to devour your beans?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

It varies quite a bit, and I'm usually getting through several bags at once but I'd have a guess at 500g a week. That's not necessarily all being drunk though, I tend to use a fair bit experimenting. This inevitably yields some cruddy results that go in the sink after one sip.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I buy 500 to 750g a week as I do waste some dialling in and experimenting with variables. I found the Costa beans a cheap way to help season my burrs but I don't use them to pull shots now I've tasted freshly roasted beans.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Eddzz, where are you buying your beans? Most beans are £1-£2/250g cheaper than Illy (like Lavazza, Cafe Direct, Waitrose own brand, cheaper Union). Costa beans are aimed at mass market tastes, they have their fans, but you may find them less favourful/pungeunt than the Illy, or other high street/supermarket beans.

Forum member Johnny Walker sells fresh Costa beans.

There are, of course, the numerous roasters mentioned on these pages, but if price is a big factor (I'd say "screw price" within reason, £1 a day over the week, isn't a big deal considering how good your coffee can potentially be) then you're not going to be much better off at £4-5 a bag, plus delivery. Perhaps there is a roaster local to you?


----------



## Eddzz!! (Jun 29, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Eddzz, where are you buying your beans? Most beans are £1-£2/250g cheaper than Illy (like Lavazza, Cafe Direct, Waitrose own brand, cheaper Union). Costa beans are aimed at mass market tastes, they have their fans, but you may find them less favourful/pungeunt than the Illy, or other high street/supermarket beans.
> 
> Forum member Johnny Walker sells fresh Costa beans.
> 
> There are, of course, the numerous roasters mentioned on these pages, but if price is a big factor (I'd say "screw price" within reason, £1 a day over the week, isn't a big deal considering how good your coffee can potentially be) then you're not going to be much better off at £4-5 a bag, plus delivery. Perhaps there is a roaster local to you?


I really am new here. I didn't realise that there was such a vast community! I spend most of my days in the North Wales region (end of the World) ... How would I go about finding if there is a roaster close by?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I get through about +/- 1 kilo p/week for my immediate family & visitor needs in this house.

Do suggest you try some of the on-line roasters people talk about here.

It will take you to new hights in your espresso journey:angel:


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Eddzz!! said:


> I really am new here. I didn't realise that there was such a vast community! I spend most of my days in the North Wales region (end of the World) ... How would I go about finding if there is a roaster close by?


Hi Eddzz, I'm in Aberdare (South Wales) do you live in North Wales or just spend a lot of time there? Got some Peru Tunki coming in this week!


----------



## Eddzz!! (Jun 29, 2012)

coffeebean said:


> Hi Eddzz, I'm in Aberdare (South Wales) do you live in North Wales or just spend a lot of time there? Got some Peru Tunki coming in this week!


I guess I do live there yes ... Well, at least until August - after then is uncertain







What are your prices like? As I said, I'm very new to this game!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Eddzz!! said:


> I guess I do live there yes ... Well, at least until August - after then is uncertain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a look around my website and see what you think!

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html

thanks,

Andy


----------



## Eddzz!! (Jun 29, 2012)

coffeebean said:


> Take a look around my website and see what you think!
> 
> http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html
> 
> ...


Awesome! So what's the deal then, do people on here order through your website or privately via PM? How much it cost for, say, a kilo of these beans you got coming in?


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Eddzz,

As it happens I've just written a blog post on my site about supplying Wales with Costa!

As has been mentioned, love Costa Coffee beans myself, which got me into selling them to others, I deliver throughout the UK, although a high percentage of customers are from Wales!

It allows people who don't live near to a Costa, or find travelling to one difficult, a simple, affordable way to get their Costa fix at home, saves bus fares, taxi costs, parking charges, queuing and saves time by getting it delivered to their door.

Because I have a high turnover of stock, it also means that I'm able to supply beans and ground that are often just a few weeks after roasting.

Visit http://TheCoffeeShop.co for more info.

Cheers, Johnnie.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?adkss5

Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, and I suggest on my website that a 250g tin of beans would last approximately 1 week, based on 2 espresso per day.

I sell 4 packs of beans and ground on the basis that it would typically be enough for 1 month, and at £5.72 per week that's pretty good value.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?w23se5

Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I tend to get through about a bag a week. That's based on one espresso in the morning then two AeroPresses at work during the day. This is factoring in guests like when someone at work says, "What the hell is that?" and insists you show them why it's better than Nescafe or like the other night at a dinner party when someone asked for an espresso and I ended up doing 9 in a row.

If you can find a coffee you like then you can buy in 1kg bags to make it a bit more economical. I just discovered RaveCoffee on the interwebs and they do a 908g bag for about £12.50. That's the equivalent of £3 odd a bag. Bloody nice beans too. I just had Brazilian Columba and can highly recommend them.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

If you like variety and get through a bag a week, a Has Beab in my mug subscription works out as about £6.50 a week/bag. Square Mile is the same price but only one bag a month (350g).


----------

